# Brownish-red poop



## Tarnz (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi! Last week I got a 12 week old male mouse. When I received him he was perfectly fine but now his poop is brownish-red and sometimes very long (and almost looks twisted). Is this because he's sick or he needs a diet change? Currently I am feeding him Tui Rat and Mouse Food, peanut butter occasionally and carrots. What else should I be feeding him? or shouldn't be feeding him?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. I expect the red is because of the carrot, which I would advise you to drop or lessen in quantity; mice just don't need fresh veggies/fruit. Also, the peanut butter, I'd keep that for a treat only. I don't think you've much cause to worry though


----------

